# [BSL] Pet sterilization laws raise health concerns - MSNBC



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24597888/&cid=0&ei=rnwxSKfdDZru8ATSlfH-Dw&usg=AFrqEzdyqjlVRJJH94B9LWx0ObjA7P6Xbw">Pet sterilization laws raise health concerns</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>MSNBC -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Most of these problems aren't common to begin with, and the increased risks can depend on the type of <b>dog</b> and the age the surgery is performed. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

